# Here's a lick in the style of SRV



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Have a look at the SRV lick lesson I made up in HD video. Tabs and GP5 files also available.

SRV played this type of lick often. Just listen to Texas Flood.


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

Great lick, thanks for showing it!


----------



## breakfast (Jun 16, 2009)

I like this, I'll have to take a look at your lessons.


----------

